# zestrea urmaşilor, deoarece



## clairebear84

I'm doing a translation on Darwin and have come to a point where they talk about his various theories and how some are still relevant, while some are not. "Zestrea urmaşilor" seems to be the Romanian translation of the name of one of his theories, but I'm not sure what it translates back to in English. Here's the full sentence:

Depăşită este şi viziune se despre "zestrea urmaşilor", de oa rece nu avea idee despre gene sau ADN. 

For "zestrea", all I can find is dowry, which is obviously not what it means here, and "urmaşilor", coming from "urma" can have many meanings. So I'm lost there. I also can't find 'oa' or what verb 'rece' comes from. I've a feeling it's a set phrase. 

So far this is what I have 

"His interpretation of "_________" is obsolete, ________ had no idea about genes or DNA"

All help is very welcome!

Mersi!


----------



## JulianoS

clairebear84 said:


> I'm doing a translation on Darwin and have come to a point where they talk about his various theories and how some are still relevant, while some are not. "Zestrea urmaşilor" seems to be the Romanian translation of the name of one of his theories, but I'm not sure what it translates back to in English. Here's the full sentence:
> 
> Depăşită este şi viziunea sesa despre "zestrea urmaşilor", de oa rece deoarece nu avea idee despre gene sau ADN.
> 
> For "zestrea", all I can find is dowry, which is obviously not what it means here, and "urmaşilor", coming from "urma" can have many meanings. So I'm lost there. I also can't find 'oa' or what verb 'rece' comes from. I've a feeling it's a set phrase.
> 
> So far this is what I have
> 
> "His interpretation of "_________" is obsolete, ________ had no idea about genes or DNA"
> 
> All help is very welcome!
> 
> Mersi!


 
Hello!
I made 2 small correction on the Romanian text.

_*zestre = dowry*_ but you can use also _*legacy*_, I believe will be more appropiate in this context
_*urmaş = descendant *_

The _*"de oa rece"* _is not written how it should be; the correct one is _*deoarece*_ which you will find in any dictionary as _*because.*_

So, all this given, we should have something like this:

Also, his interpretation of the _decendants legacy_ is obsolete, _because_ he had no idea about genes or DNA.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## petero

I can afford a small correction
Depăşită este şi viziunea sesa despre "zestrea urmaşilor", de oa rece deoarece nu avea idee despre gene sau ADN.


----------



## JulianoS

petero said:


> I can afford a small correction
> Depăşită este şi viziunea sesa despre "zestrea urmaşilor", de oa rece deoarece nu avea idee despre gene sau ADN.


 
Mulţumesc! Nu am realizat că "viziune" nu era scris corect.


----------



## mikey21

First of all, in Romanian:

Opinia (interpretarea/noţiunea) lui despre ereditate este neverosimilă, deoarece nu ştia nimic despre gene sau ADN.

"zestrea urmaşilor" here refers to gene inheritance...

His interpretation of heredity is implausible*, because he knew nothing about genes or DNA.

*makes more sense, although I have no problem with "obsolete"


----------

